# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  removing Caroma Dorf tap heads

## Gravy258

Hiya everyone,
 i'm trying to change the tap washers in the bathroom. 
The tap heads are held on by a black plastic retainer screw behind the tap head.
 Now with the flimsy key that came with the tapwear the bath taps came off OK.(never used thats why)
the other taps don't want to budge. They've been on there two years now. 
what next ?
Is there a stonger tool available to shift them ?  
All help would be appreciated !! 
cheers 
Paul

----------


## wonderplumb

I am assuming you mean the tool that is flat, about 2 inches long with a semi-circular cut-out that fits around the spindle with two little prongs that go up to remove the little back-nut?
If so squirt some WD up there and let it soak for a couple of days. 
High usage taps like the shower and basin attract an awesome amount of soap scum, toothpaste scum, shaving scum, all the rubbish that flies around when you wash your hair and not to mention what ever cleaners your missus might use to clean the bathroom.
All the above products contain a nice combination of alkalies, salts and acids which has an adverse affect on brassware. 
If the little back nuts holding the handles onto the spindles are in fact plastic, take them up to your local plumbers supplies and change them for brass ones. When you re-fit them get plenty of spindle grease up there to help in the future.
Unfortunately mate you will have to persevere with the given tool.

----------


## Gravy258

thanks Wonderplumb, you hit the nail on the head with that answer !!  :Biggrin:  
Paul

----------


## fatican

Hi guys, 
I have dripping taps in bathroom sink and shower...have a great plumber, but think i can do it..washers, valvey thingos, all good...I just can''t seem to get the plastic tops off the tap handles..is there a special tool?..have tried a few but they're on so tight, don't want to damage..tempted to go hard!..but know how exe this stuff is...wife says call the waterboy..but I want to solve without destroying...haha
Any help appreciated and Thank You.
Mick

----------


## journey-man

You shouldn't have too much trouble using just a shifter, but if they are seized up a little your best bet would be with a socket that fits the top of the tap. A socket will distribute the torque evenly over the whole nut so your chance of rounding it off will be diminished greatly.

----------


## wonderplumb

In the sink you have to watch you don't bend the breech in the basin set while you're trying to undo and re-tighten taps.

----------

